# How to switch off irritating rainbow cowbell music!



## goodthinking0 (20 d ago)

I keep inadvertently switching it on by pushing the stalk down several times when i'm trying to engage autopilot, but then there is no way to switch it off from going through the fool loop which ive heard a zillion times. Its more annoying than listening to Ant & Dec trying to be funny. The only way ive found to switch it off is to do a full reset. Does anyone know of a better way?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Making the car fart will immediately turn off the cowbell music.
You can configure the left steering wheel button to fart on demand.

#justteslathings


----------



## goodthinking0 (20 d ago)

thanks for your help, thats better that a full reset and not the 1st time a fart will drown out the cowbells in my car


----------

